# Care for Leather Steering Wheel



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Try a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser and water. Do not use Lexol or any other leather cleaner on the wheel
https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-...or/91794-cleaning-leather-steering-wheel.html


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I've used Lexol on the Cruze's for years. It's fine, assuming you get rid of the excess conditioner like you're supposed to. If you don't, it'll be a slippery mess.

On my Volt, I don't plan to use it, since it's a bit matter of leather texture, and I don't want it shiny.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i used the Meguiar's gold class wipes and no issues here


----------

